# Month end and start the same



## cda (Feb 2, 2017)

So how often do months have the same day of the week start day, and days of the week ????


http://www.calendar-365.com/calendar/2017/February.html

http://www.calendar-365.com/calendar/2017/March.html


----------



## CityKin (Feb 2, 2017)

Every February, except leap years, right?


----------



## JBI (Feb 2, 2017)

Not sure I understand the question cda...


----------



## cda (Feb 2, 2017)

JBI said:


> Not sure I understand the question cda...




As you get older you notice things you never have before

Feb 1 is a Wednesday

March 1 is a Wednesday

I was scheduling something for Monday 2/13 and when got done I saw I was on Monday 3/13!

So feb and march match up till the 29th

Slow day on the forum, so just adding fodder


----------



## JBI (Feb 2, 2017)

LOL

Yes, 3 out of every 4 years for February and March.


----------



## linnrg (Feb 2, 2017)

as you get older you get slowwwwwwwer


----------

